# Infinity Lock Miter on 3/4" Maple Ply



## JerryinCreek (May 11, 2013)

I'm will be building a wall cabinet and planned on joining the corners using the Infinity Lock Miter router bit. I have used this successfully on a few hardwood cabinets but would like to know if anyone has tried this bit and joint on 3/4 ply. I would use an MDF backing board to avoid tear-out. Thanks for your input!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I like locking miter bits on hardwood, but have never been brave enough to try it with plywood.
I'd say cut it in two or three passes, and test it on scraps first.


----------



## JerryinCreek (May 11, 2013)

OK, thanks. I sent Infinity an email to see if they have any suggestions.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

I've used them and consider it more hastle than its worth. Not only do you need to protect the backside from tear out you need to back the edge of the mitre joint itself. I did have success with some veneer I was doing it with but I'd never do it again, too much trial and error, wasted material, and time for my taste.

Paul


----------



## JerryinCreek (May 11, 2013)

I think I found the answer to my own question. I contacted Infinity and they suggest the lapped miter joint router bits. These look like they will fill the bill nicely! I'll let everyone know-


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Those bits (lapped miter) look extremely useful. I have a set on my acquisition list.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

I used it on my floating stereo shelves and it worked great.



















I used dados for the other joinery and the whole setup was very stable.


----------



## JerryinCreek (May 11, 2013)

Bearkatwood: Great! Planned on using them on the corner miters with dadoed shelves in the middle. Pretty much like your construction. Glad to hear they work well. Thanks!


----------



## ThistleDown (Jun 8, 2016)

@bearkatwood, Did you make a video on the build? I checked your YT account but did not see one. I would be interested in real life usage of this as I am thinking of buying a set. But if it is too fiddly I will just use the tried and true way of dowels or biscuits or splines…

I know this is a year old but…


----------



## JerryinCreek (May 11, 2013)

I DO find the lock miter can be "fiddly", but on hardwood they make a great joint. Just need to make several test cuts. Makes a great joint. For plywood - no. I've used the lap miter joint router bits very successfully and really like them a lot! Still have to make test cuts but once you learn how to use the they're great!


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I've recently been using the rabbeted miter with success on plywoods. It uses a standard blade and after some setup, it's fast and simple.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

For you guys that find the lock muter bit a little tedious to set up, consider getting the Lock Miter Master jig from infinity. Below is a pic of my very first lock miter joint (ever) and the very first pass I made. I used the Lock miter master to set it up after carefully following the instructions. You'll notice the joint is not 100% perfect, but it's a damn sight closer than it would have been if I hadn't used the jig.


----------

